# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Më mirë Java apo VB?

## programuesi

Per programuesit kisha nje pyetje te shkurter.
Si mendoni me mire te merresh me java apo me visual basic?

faleminderit

----------


## mad

Une mund te them vetem qe java eshte relativisht gjuhe me pak e perdorur programimi, ne krahasim me C,C++,Pascal, dhe si rrjedhoje, jo cdo njeri qe mund te dije te programoje ne C, mund ta beje edhe ne java. Kurse njeri qe di mire Algoritem, dhe di si te punoje me classes, apo metodat, mund ta ktheje kodin nga njera gjuhe ne nje tjeter, si psh:  edspace, apo edhe cunimartum, apo edhe benseven11, te cilet i falenderoj (pa dashur te perjashtoj asnjeri tjeter) qe me kane ndihmuar kur kam kerkuar ndihme! 
Java eshte me e perdorur per aplikimet neper faqet e internetit, neper rrjetet e bankave, oraret e transportit publik(internet)! 
{^_^}  ky eshte vetem mendimi i nje te panjohuri!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## programuesi

faleminderit per mendimin. ne fakt per gjuhet e nivelit te trete edhe une i te njejtit mendim jam me ty. por ajo qe me merakos me shume eshte se sic e tha edhe FlashMx ne nje nga temat e tij se sot pothuajse te gjithe gjuhet po kalojne ne visual tani. keshtu qe une jam ne dileme a ne gjuhet e nivelit te trete apo te katert mos gabofsha ne shprehje.

----------


## Clauss

sjam dakort me mad. une mendoj se po dite C , gjithe gjuhet e tjera i ke llokum nga ana e programimit. gjeja me e veshtire eshte te ndryshosh filosofine: nga C ne class/object oriented. megjithese pak pune do. une per vete ku mundem shkruaj C/C++ te bastarduar. 

Per Java kam lexuar diku se eshte ajo pjese e shkelqyer e C++ qe perpiqet te largohet/"clirohet" nga C. personalisht  sme pelqen fare fare. pervec qe eshte shume shume shume e ngadalte dhe memory kap limitet ku jane pointerat e mrefillte.  :buzeqeshje:  nuk them, ka dhe te mira po mua sme pelqen. i detyruar ta perdor do ta perdor do po te kem zgjidhje te tjera e kam opcion te fundit. VB nuk di, me sa kam lexuar ketu ne forum e jashte, si gjuhe e lehte me duket. tani praktikisht sa jep nuk di mire.  megjithese jane ne kategori tjeter, cthoni per perl ose python? peace

----------


## strasburg94

per mendimin tim, si pyetje nuk eshte ndoshta shume me vend.
Varet se me cfare do merresh per te zgjedhur edhe midis dy gjerave.
Une personalisht ne pergjithesi mendoj qe Visual basic eshte shume me efikas,shume argetues ne shkruarjen e kodit, dhe shume i kendshem ne zbatime.
Sidomos tani qe Vb.NET doli ne skene qe eshte bombe krejt.
Aty mjafton te dish v.b dhe cdo gje te perkthehet ne XML, qe eshte edhe kjo teper e dobishme dhe mjaft frutdhenese.

----------


## mad

> sjam dakort me mad. une mendoj se po dite C , gjithe gjuhet e tjera i ke llokum nga ana e programimit. gjeja me e veshtire eshte te ndryshosh filosofine: nga C ne class/object oriented


Po mire o Clauss, une ate te kam shkruar te mszh i meparshem:
qe ai qe di mire Algoritem, edhe C gjithashtu, nuk e ka te veshtire! ti e ke shkruar, qe se ka te veshtire "nga ana e programimit",e cila permblidhet ne nje fjale: ALGORITEM!
peace, me shendet qofshi!

----------


## Clauss

atehere gabimi eshte timi, keqkuptim pa dashur, kerkoj te falur. no harm dome. programmers of the world unite.  :buzeqeshje:  peace

----------


## Kodi 403

Kur beni krahasime ndermjet Java dhe Visual Basic merreni parasysh edhe "platform independence". Eshte e vertet qe programet e VB .NET munden te ekzekutohen ne cilindo SO qe permbane .NET Framework, por Visual Basic nuk e ka te njejten karakteristike. Per nje spjegim te shkurter do ta citoj me poshte dm_2000sql nga faqja: http://p2p.wrox.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11619





> Quick answer:  VB.NET is a pure "object orientated programming" language (like C++) while VB6 (which I assume you mean when saying VB) is not.


Tung!

----------


## programuesi

dmth nje gjuhe e nivelit te katert si puna e vb apo dicka tjeter me e mire se sa gjuhet e nivelit te trete si puna e java apo c++ apo dicka tjeter?
faleminderit

----------


## miri

Pergjigja e Mad ishte me e plota dhe ajo eshte e sakte per mendimin tim, edhe pse ai shitet sikur nuk kupton por mend ka shume me sa shikoj une  :buzeqeshje: .
Pra varet cfare don te shkruash dhe te zgjedhesh gjuhen, jo vetem VB dhe Java qe jane thuajse te ngjashme por dua te shtoj se c'do gjuhe programimi eshte e njejte me te tjerat, pra perbehet nga "Loops", "Classes", "Instructions" etj... te mjafton te studiosh Teorine e Gjuheve te Programimit qe jepet ne Computer Science dhe nuk do kesh problem me asnje lloj gjuhe.  
Persa i perket pastaj specifikimeve te ketyre dy lloj gjuheve perseri Mad ka te drejte nese don te krijosh nje database dhe te jete e funsionueshme ne WAN(wide area network) perdor java.  Kurse VB eshte me shume per sisteme operative sepse eshte me e shpejte se sa java.  Por perseri ke OS qe jane te shkruara ne Java "Lindows" me duket se eshte nuk jam i sigurte, pra nuk ka te beje gjuha por ka te beje se per cfare e perdor dhe cila te kryen pune me mire sepse te gjitha mund ta zgjidhin problemin.  Ne shkolla te larta psh. ketu ne USA nuk studiojne shumica e universiteteve me gjuhe Java, C++, Pascal, Fortain etj etj por studiojne "The theory of laguages" ato me shume i marrin pasi diplomohen per ti shikur ne mbrendesi dhe kur marrin Master Degree.  

Pershendetje.

----------


## Pogradecari

kush paguhet me mire nje Java developer apo nje VB developer ???

----------


## edspace

VB konsiderohet gjuhë më e lehtë dhe ka më shumë njërëz që dinë të programojnë në të prandaj edhe pagesa është e vogël. 

Java është më e vështirë dhe jo aq e përhapur sa VB prandaj ka më pak programues që e përdorin dhe paga është më e madhe.

----------


## Pogradecari

e vertete Edi
cfaredo lloj programi i krijuar me VB mund ta rikrijosh me Java
por jo cdo application in the Java mund ta rikrijosh me VB
pastaj kam pershtypjen qe duhet te kete dhe pak error
ne mos gaboj cdo variable quhet DIM

----------


## miri

E keni gabim shume.  
Njerezit nuk paguhen ne baze te gjuhes qe zoterojne por ne baze te profesionit qe bejne.  Pra mund te jesh "software developer" dhe te perdoresh VB dhe nga ana tjeter mund te jesh "Web Designer" qe perdor Java, dhe keto dy lloj fushas i kane te ardhurat si nata me diten.  
Persa i perket se gjerat qe ben me Java nuk mundesh ti besh me VB tek ajo nuk besoj une sepse gjitha gjuhet ne fund te fundit nuk jane baze e kompjuterit keto behen me pare Compile ne Assambly Language pra kjo eshte si baze dhe HDL e ne fund ne Logic Gate pra keto gjuhet qe flasim thjeshte perdorin sintaksa te ndryshme per te zbatuar nje lloj komande.  Ka programues shume te mire ne VB qe i diskualifikojne Java Programmers dhe anasjelltas.  Po te jete Java gjuhe me e mire sic thoni ju atehere ne gjithe do mesonim Java por keto gjitha jane njelloj dhe varet nga personi se cilen ka me qef dhe kupton me lehte.  Imagjinoji dy gjuhe nje Italiane dhe nje Shqipe keto kane fjale te ndryshme por te dyja perdoren per te komunikuar, dhe gjuhet e programimit thjeshte kane ndryshime ne sintakse por ne fund te fundit gjitha keto behen me pare ne assembly e pastaj dergohen ne logic gates.  Biles historia e ketyre eshte sepse kane lindur thjeshte e vetem sepse assembly ka qene shume e veshtire ta programosh dhe vete ju e qe keni studiuar programim e kene pare se sa kohe te duhet njehere per ta minimizuar funsikonet e pastaj per ti shkruar e sa boring qe eshte keshtu kemi "High Level Language" por keto nuk do te thote qe njera ndryshon nga tjetra, mund te kete nje plus diku por ka nje minus tjeter diku tjeter.  Ka njerez qe perdorin akoma Assembly Language dhe as qe u futen ne pune as Java e as VB.

Pershendetje.  
*Pajtohem me Edin sepse eshte me popullore VB, kurse Java ka dhe me shume simbole te ngaterruara ajo eshte e vetmja menyre ndoshta paguhen nja $2000 me shume por prape nuk do te thote qe ajo e ndryshon nga gjuhet e tjera.  Njehere gjithe programuesit po programojne nga Kina, India, Malasyia etj. sot keshtu qe ka ra rroga e nje Programuesi ne US, sepse ata po e bejne punen e dikujt qe merr 100000 dollare per 500 dollare.

----------


## Unknown-

Puna eshte se une kam provuar shume nga keto gjuhe programimi, si psh C, C++, VB, VBS, Perl, PHP, JS, Small, C#, TCL, e ku e di un cfare tjeter. Dhe i gjithe sekreti eshte te kuptosh sintaksen e gjuhes, asgje tjeter (dhe te mos harrosh pikpresjet ne fund hehehe). Pastaj kemi pasur nje diskutim te vogel ne www.mudconnector.net, te forumi I Etikave Te Administrimit, dhe aty po flitej se sa 'coder' eshte njeri apo tjetri. Dhe del nje individ mjaft i respektueshem i komunitetit, dhe thote qe 'po patjeter te gjithe dine, por jo te gjithe dine'. Me kete nenkuptonte qe dikush me nje llogjike te mjaftueshme mund te alteronte dhe te kuptonte mjaftueshem nje pjese kodi/te gjithe kodin, por ai nuk mund te ishte nje programues i mirfillte deri sa te kalonte nje fare kohe dhe te arrinte te kuptonte vertet se si funksiononte sistemi. Ne kete rast po flas per disa lojra qe quhen MUD (Multi User Domain), ne nje prej te cilave jam Admin/Coder dhe Builder. Si nje nga adminet e vjeter kam pare edhe shembuj konkrete te fjaleve te atij personit. Por nejse po me flihet gjume dhe mbase po flas kot hehehe. Gjitsesi do te rekomandoja per fillim nje gjuhe te veshtire (si C, sepse aty mesohen bazat, askund tjeter :P) dhe pastaj per vazhdim, nqs do te donit platformen e Web-it qe sot po merr per kot  :shkelje syri:  zgjidh PHP/SQL. Per 'end-user applications' per mua perdor C++ me MFC, sepse VB kur do te te duhet nuk do te te jape dot nje zgjidhje...

----------


## nesti86

Une mendoj se ekzistojne 2 rruge apo 2 lloje te gjuheve programuese, te cilat jane te drejtuara kah biznesi dhe kah shkenca.

Nese problemi jone eshte nje pune biznesi perdoret me shume VB sepse eshte me i lehte dhe nuk duhet shume njohuri e madhe per te arritur deri te caku, ndersa nese eshte nje pune shkencore atehere Java e ka perparesine e vet sepse Java eshte gjuha qe perfshin me se shumeti cilesi te programimit object-oriented dhe gjithashtu eshte e pavarur nga platformat qe tani e ka kopjuar microsofti per .Net.... por mendoj se nese fillon te mesosh bazat e programimit duke mesuar rreth Java - se te gjitha gjuhet tjera jane lehte per ti mesuar...!

Une kam te kryer kursin e cisco - se per programim ne Java dhe mendoj se ia vlen te mesosh Java ! ! !

----------


## klodj

Jam shume i interesuar te di se si ndikon gjuha e programimit ne krijimin dhe mbarevajtjen e nje programi. Gjithashtu avantazhet dhe disavantazhet e tyre. 
Dime se ne shqiperi ka shume pak Java Developer ndersa me VB Developer nuk ke ku te hedhesh kembet. Eshte e veshtire Java, apo duhet te jesh shume profesionist?

----------


## DaNgErOuS

Te rekomandoj java sepse perdoret pothujse ne te gjitha platformat.

----------


## prometeo

*VB apo Java???*

Po shpreh lirshem mendimin tim, pa u thelluar ne pergjigjet e te gjithve pasi nje pjese e madhe mu duk shume siperfaqsore dhe feminore.

1. VB6 abandonohet nga 2008 ne MSDN. tashme eshte me te dyja kembet ne varr.

2. Ka kuptim te flitet per VB.Net por VB.Net eshte gjuhe proprietare. dhe si cdo shpikje e   Microsoft eshte nji kopje e keqe e Java dhe C++. Me nji teori te komplikuar aspak koerente te shum konceptesh ne OO.

Kur krahasohen dy gjuhe programimi vihen ne peshore aspekte shum te rendesishme si 

Sa kohe duhet per te shkruar te njejtin program ne njeren gjuhe apo tjetren?
Kush nga gjuhet ofron fleksibilitet per zgjerime, azhornime pa u dashur te hedhesh poshte gjith investimin e meparshem?
Ne cilen gjuhe ekzistojne librari qe kushtojne pak ose fare si ne Java qe zgjidhin probleme pa te cilat koha e zhvillimit te nje aplikacioni do zgjatej pa fund?
Ne cilen gjuhe shkruhen programe me robuste?
Eshte gjuha e pavarur nga sistemi?
Eshte e orientuar per web?
e shume pyetje te tjera...
Ne cdo gjuhe arrihet gjithca varet me sa sforco...

Java ofron te gjitha kto dhe shume me teper.
ne java shkruan mire edhe programatori i mesem.
Ne Java nuk ben dot gabime te perdorimin e memorjes (Mkemory Leaks) se nuk ekzistojn puntatoret. Kjo rrit edhe sigurin e programit.
Garbage Collector Kujdeset per memorjen e programit tend.
Ne java programet jane MultiThreaded programe qe ekzekutohen paralelisht dhe koperojn duke qene te lehte dhe te manovrueshem shume me teper se proceset C, C++
Java ka nje sintakse te qarte dhe elegante. E gjithe teoria eshte koherente.
Trashgimia rrit riperdorimin e kodit dhe zgjeruesherine (extensability)
Capsulimi dhe Tipizimi i lart ul rrezikun per gabime.
Dhe shume avantazhe te tjera qe po pertoj ti permend.

Kujto se Java eshte Gjuha me popullore dhe me e suksesshme e 20 vjeteve te fundit.

Ki parasysh vetem se nuk mund te quhesh programator duke njohur 1 gjuhe programimi.

Une di 15 dhe nuk ndihem i kompletuar.

Si mund te besh nje aplikacion web nese nuk njeh SQL query dhe manipulim te dhenash.

nje gjuhe per access dhe business logic - Java, VB.Net (ky nivel mund te shmanget per aplikacione te vogla PHP, JSP ose web statik)

nje gjuhe per vizualizim dinamik JSP, Servlet, ASP.NET, PHP, RUBY, Perl etj

HTML qe eshte baza e webit,

XML/XSLT

CSS

Grafike



Perfundimisht gjuhe me e mire eshte ajo qe te siguron vend pune. dhe te siguroj se nga nje pune te tjetra do te te duhet te perplasesh koken mbi libra neqofte se se ben sistematikisht per pasion  :buzeqeshje: 

gjithsesi shume gjera jan edhe ceshtje gustosh personale dhe nevojash praktike. Un mund te te jap vetem nje keshille. Para se te vednosesh per dicka, lexo artikuj nga site prestigjoz si 
TheServerSide.com, MokaByte.it, IBM.com e kollosesh te tjere te rendesishem si dhe tema nga universitete te ndryshem ne bote.

Nese vendos te kalosh ne boten e madhe OpenSource per java ke SunMicroSystems, apache.org etj.

*Informazioni eshte I LIRE!*

----------


## Borix

Ekzistojne disa plane kendveshtrimi. Se pari, ne raste zhvillimi te programeve komerciale, cdo zhvilluesi aplikimesh po konvergon tek platforma teresisht e orientuar me objekte - *.NET*, ku ekziston nje verion jo i ngjashem ne parim i VB qe quhet VB.NET. Megjithate, ne kete platforme ekzistojne edhe C# (C-Sharp) dhe J#. Personalisht, programoj ne VB.NET dhe C#, ku kjo e fundit ka nje ngjashmeri te larte me gjuhen tradicionale Java. Rrenjet logjike te te dyjave, nga kedveshtrimi tjeter, jane tek C/C++, gjuhe qe personalisht i kam konsideruar gjithnje baza trajnuese per platformat e tjera. Pra, do te rekomandoja te shfrytezoje kete baze per te kaluar ne gjuhe si C# apo ne te gjithe platformen .Net. Ekziston edhe kendveshtrimi i trete, qe ka te beje kryesisht me zhvillimin e aplikimeve shkencore. Ne kete rast, mund te perdoret Java, por kam pare kryesisht gjuhe tradicionale si Fortran, Ada, por edhe C++ te perdoren ne mase. 

Me pak fjale, varet nga teresia e objektivave te tua. Gjuhet .Net jane RAD (Rapid Application Development). Gjuhet si C/C++, Java, Ada, (harroje Pascal-in!), COBOL, etj., jane me tradicionale dhe perdoren ne raste aplikimesh me kerkesa specifike (te nje kategorie tjeter, ndryshe nga kategoria e rregullave te biznesit). Jo se te parat nuk ia arrijne qellimit, por te dytat jane me te pershtatshme...

----------

